# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  ABD Çin'e Karşı Kaybetti

## ceydaaa

ad.jpgGeçtiğimiz yıl Çini manipülatörlük ile suçlayan ABD bu yıl Japonyanın agresif kur politikasını destekleyince piyasaları şaşırtmıştı. Çin ve ABDnin kurlar tarafındaki oynaklık nedeniyle arası gerilirken, geçtiğimiz yılın son aylarında enflasyon hedefinin yüzde 2 olarak belirleyen ve Yenin dolar karşısında hızla değer kaybetmesini sağlayan Japonyanın manipülasyon yapmadığı enflasyonu dengelemek için yapılan çalışmalarında ABD tarafından da desteklendiği açıklanmıştı.ABD Hazine Bakanlığının yayınladığı bültende Japonyayı uluslararası taahhütlere uyması bakısında bulunacağı kaydedildi.

----------

